#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  считаете ли вы Буддизм религией?

## Ges

вопрос: считаете ли вы Буддизм религией? Да, Нет, Другое (не знаю и тд).
после ответа можно раскрыть: Почему Вы считаете (или не считаете) Буддизм религией.

История вопроса простая: слышал что большинство буддистов не считают буддизм религией. 

ЗЫ
мое мнение: буддизм больше культура, наука и здравый смысл если угодно, чем религия.

----------


## Антон Николаев

Я прошу прощения, но это вопрос из такой серии:

Считаете ли вы "Машину времени" рок-группой? Для меня это культура, философия и здравый смысл, скорее чем музыка.

----------


## Ges

Интересное сравнение.
Для некоторых "Машину времени" -рок-группа.

----------


## Alert

Конечно буддизм это религия. В буддизме есть свои попы и свои верующие, которые ставят такие палочки и молятся Господу Будде. С полным правом ставим галочку "да". 

Но буддизм это вам никакая не религия. Это такая хитрая философия неаффирмативного негатива, срединный путь между существованием и несуществованием, короче взаимозависимое возникновение. Ставим галочку "нет".

Хотя буддизм это даже не философия и не религия. Нужно поставить галочку на "другое". Буддизм всегда при нас, здесь и сейчас. То, что можно обнаружить в себе и других, и показать на пальцах, без всякой философии и религии. 

Буддизм не помещается в "да-нет-другое", черно-бело-серое, галочек не хватает.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Приветствую.

Религия, ибо имеет все атрибуты таковой: онтологию, сотериологию, культ, священнослужителей, учебные заведения. Выполняет ту же роль в обществе, что и другие религии

----------


## Ges

> Религия, ибо имеет все атрибуты таковой: онтологию, сотериологию, культ, священнослужителей, учебные заведения. 
> Выполняет ту же роль в обществе, что и другие религии


Приветствую.
Вроде так. 
Но под такую гребёнку _атрибутов_ многое может попасть, что не является религией.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Выполняет ту же роль в обществе что и другие религии ?! - наверное это тема отдельной диссертации, которую надо ещё защитить :Wink:  .

----------


## Топпер

> наверное это тема отдельной диссертации, которую надо ещё защитить


Защищали, как я понимаю, не раз. Не зря, такой дисциплиной, как религиоведение, Буддизм отнесён к одной из трёх мировых *религий*

----------


## Ges

> Защищали, как я понимаю, не раз. Не зря, такой дисциплиной, как религиоведение, Буддизм отнесён к одной из трёх мировых *религий*


Возможно. Не встречал.

Почему тогда _одна из трёх мировых [b]религий[/b_ по статистике занимает менее 3% в мире, при тенденции к 1,5 %, в течении 5 лет ?

----------


## Топпер

Это надо спросить у статистиков: как они вычисляли.
Касаемо же, 1,5% от 3% то это, если не ошибаюсь 0,045% за пять лет. Согласитесь, не очень много.

----------


## Alert

//Религия, ибо имеет все атрибуты таковой: онтологию, сотериологию, культ, священнослужителей, учебные заведения. Выполняет ту же роль в обществе, что и другие религии//

Нужно оговорить, что это мирская, либо научная т.з.. Что с буддийской т.з. одно и тоже. Вместе с тем в буддизме есть философские учения, доктрины, которые могут дать фору и современным и древним мирским философским школам, да и учениям других религий. Есть также в буддизме психопрактические техники, не требующие знания ни религии, ни философии.

Статистика без указания методики подсчета не имеет смысла. Если считать тех, кто раз в год приходит в храм поставить свечку, как наш президент, либо служителей культа с великими достоинствами и бородами, то да.  :Smilie:  Если же посчитать достигших Ниббаны, либо тибетских, китайских, и тхеравадинских монахов, то расклад может выйти другой.

Если же посмотреть в корень, т.е. вернуться к основателю, то Гаутама жил под деревом и босиком собирал подаяние. Как и сейчас живут в лесах и пещерах многие его последователи. Современная религия - это красочные дорогущие одежды священослужителей, огромные корпорации со своими ЦК, политотделами, пиарщиками, системами обучения и мотивации персонала и производством. Есть конечно и такие буддизмы.

----------


## Топпер

Добрый вечер




> Нужно оговорить, что это мирская, либо научная т.з.. Что с буддийской т.з. одно и тоже


Конечно. Но ведь и само слово (и понятие) "религия" не буддийское.

----------


## Ges

> Вместе с тем в буддизме есть философские учения, доктрины, которые могут дать фору и современным и древним мирским философским школам, да и учениям других религий. Есть также в буддизме психопрактические техники, не требующие знания ни религии, ни философии.


Не знаю, найдется ли  кто , что б поспорить с этим  :Smilie:  

...по этому и НЕ религия.

----------


## Skyku

Если уж используется такой термин как религия, то стоит вспомнить и другой, характеризующий религию, хотя не буддийский. А именно - трансцендентное.

Так вот религия как раз и оперирует трансцендентным знанием. Методами его достижения.
И продлевает, а то и протовипостовляет это знание имманентному.

Философия, психотехники, и проч. не оперируют запредельным, не ссылаются на него. Потому для их постижения не требуется никакой личной практики (разве что кроме упражнения интеллекта)

Вот два примера трансцендентности:

(
Иоанн Дамаскин:
«*Не все в Боге познаваемо*, но не все не познаваемо;
*Не все познаваемое выразимо*, но не все познаваемое невыразимо».

И

Если кто-то по внешнему виду распознает меня
Или по звуку голоса ищет меня,
То этот человек находится на ложном пути,
*Ему невозможно увидеть Так Приходящего.* (43)

Е. Торчинов: 43 - После этих слов в переводе И-цзина и других поздних переводчиков сутры на китайский язык (начиная с Парамартхи, Чжэнь-ди, середина Vi в.) добавлены еще строки, имеющиеся и в критическом издании санскритского текста сутры Э. Конзе: ”Должно рассматривать сущность Дхармы Будды как Дхармовое (абсолютное — Е.Т.) Тело наставника; *в сущности Дхармы нет ничего познаваемого — поэтому и познание ее не может быть свершено*” (перевод выполнен с китайской версии И-цзина, вторая половина Vii в.).

)
Отсюда в обоих религиях достаточно четко означена вторичность книжного знания. То есть такого, которое может быть однозначно передано имманентными символами. (передача методов - другой вопрос)

Так что - религия.

----------


## Банзай

Буддизм - религия без бога, дзэн - буддизм без религии.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Да, это религия, но религия не веры, а опыта. Тем не менее, признаки религии присутствуют, правда, их никому не навязывают, кроме как в странах традиционного буддизма (Тибет, Монголия, Бурятия, Калмыкия, вся Юго-Восточная Азия - до смешного длинный список получился). 

Если обратиться к значению слова "религия" (корень "религар" - объединять, воссоединять), то оно вполне соотносимо со значением слова "йога". Это тоже смешно, просто если не судить по нынешнему состоянию религий о самом понятии, то вполне прикольная картина получатца.

----------


## Skyku

> дзэн - буддизм без религии.


Дзен глубокая религия, потому что опирается не на символы, а на трансцедентную природу обычного ума - Будды  :Smilie: 




> Да, это религия, но религия не веры, а опыта.


Не суть важно. Опытный христианин тоже переходит от веры к опыту.

----------


## Andrew Russo

> Да, это религия, но религия не веры, а опыта. Тем не менее, признаки религии присутствуют, правда, их никому не навязывают, кроме как в странах традиционного буддизма (Тибет, Монголия, Бурятия, Калмыкия, вся Юго-Восточная Азия - до смешного длинный список получился).


Да, многие спрашивая что есть буддизм аппелируют к вопросу веры...

----------


## woltang

Наш учитель настаивал что Дзен - это учение. 
   НА востоке многие склоняются превращают Дзен буддизм в религию - молятся и просят Будду о благополучии, об удаче,и т.д.  НО многие хранят ясность и дзен-буддизм это образ жизни. 
  Христианство -это религия что я знаю ссовершенно точно  :Smilie: .

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Нет же никакого буддизма. Есть Дхарма Будды, по тибетски - Чо. При чем тут буддизм, где тут религия? :-)

----------


## Skyku

> При чем тут буддизм, где тут религия? :-)


Для этого нужно побывать вне или в другой  :Wink: 

Кажется это ж восточное утверждение что для полного познания предмета нужно выйти за его пределы  :Smilie: 

Напомню свой же постинг http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...20&postcount=1
...
Таким образом, буддизм есть атеизм не в том смысле, чтобы он отрицал бога, т. е. предмет религиозного отношения, но только в том, что он ничто, и privativum49, делает богом. Если бы он совершил первое, он перестал бы быть религией: но так как он делает последнее, он остается религией и лишь ставит нам проблему, как возможно обожествлять ничто" (E. Hartmann. Die Religion des Geistes, 3-te Aufl., 4—5). Поэтому и буддизм не нарушает правила, что "keine Religion ohne Gottesvorstellung" (6)50.[50. Прим. Ред.- Нет религии без представления о Боге (нем.).]
...



> молятся и просят Будду о благополучии, об удаче,и т.д.


И на данном форуме молятся  :Smilie: 




> НО многие хранят ясность и дзен-буддизм это образ жизни.


Для христианина его вера тоже образ жизни. Другое дело что таковых найти сложно  :Smilie:

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Эт я к тому, что само слово - буддизм - неизвестно было ранее среди следующих Дхарме...

----------


## Skyku

> Эт я к тому, что само слово - буддизм - неизвестно было ранее среди следующих Дхарме...


Теперь им известно известно как их называют другие и по какому признаку классифицируют  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Эт я к тому, что само слово - буддизм - неизвестно было ранее среди следующих Дхарме...



Однако, ранее, в Китае, например, это было известно, и называлось Фо Цзяо - Учение Будды.
В древней Индии, кстати, и до сих пор, дхармой называлось и собственно ведическое учение, там вообще любое учение называется дхармой. Не знаю, как точно Учение Будды звучит на пали и санскрите, но наверное тоже что-нибудь в этом духе.

----------


## Банзай

Удивили итоги голосования.
Вера и религия одно ли?
Не могу судить других, но себя к религиозным людям отнести никак не могу.
Дорогие мои, что для вас означает "помолиться"?

----------


## Топпер

*2 Банзай*



> Не могу судить других, но себя к религиозным людям отнести никак не могу.


Просто Буддизм, как и все религии, содержит некоторые положения, которые, в начале пути, приходистя принимать на веру. Например трансмиграцию сознания.

----------


## Skyku

> Вера и религия одно ли?


религия может обходится и без веры.

Без "божественного" никак.

Тут и как сказано - трансмиграция сознания, и Дхармакая, и природа Будды, и шуньята, и дхаммы, и т.д.
Выбросьте это все из буддизма, и тогда да, будет просто философия, аутотренинг, физкультурные упражнения в горах и пещерах и на ритритах.
Здоровый образ жизни тела и ума  :Smilie: 

И никакой тебе религии тогда из буддизма и не будет.

----------


## Банзай

Топпер, как-то так получилось, что мне ничего не пришлось принимать на веру, возможно от этого и непонимание. Для меня дзэн естественнен как питьевая вода. Нуждается ли вода в вере? Религии? Объяснениях?

Тут и как сказано - трансмиграция сознания, и Дхармакая, и природа Будды, и шуньята, и дхаммы, и т.д.
----------------------------------------
Скай, среди вышеперечисленного я тоже не вижу объектов вероприкладства -) Почтение - да, поклонение - да, вера, быть может только как внутреннее тождество этим понятиям.
Мы кланяемся и кланяется сердце, мы садимся и садится наш ум.
Где же здесь религия?? В одеждах монахов или алтаре? Но это только одежда монахов и только алтарь, благовонные палочки? А подумайте каково сидеть в доджо (200 монахов). Вступаем с левой ноги, но это не "равняйсь! смирно!", это просто повод сосредоточиться на уме. Шаг с елвой ноги означает "я вхожу  доджо" и только!
Поклон дзафу и алтарю - акт благодарности, а чтение сутры - практическое наставление, а не "хари Кришна", который по произнесению энного миллиона раз возьмет нас на небеса.
Я вам не скажу за всю Одессу, не скажу и весь буддизм, ибо несведущь, но дзэн это не религии и не не религия, так и ответил - третьим вариантом, может быть единственным из проголосовавших.

----------


## Топпер

> Тут и как сказано - трансмиграция сознания, и Дхармакая, и природа Будды, и шуньята, и дхаммы, и т.д.
> ----------------------------------------
> Скай, среди вышеперечисленного я тоже не вижу объектов вероприкладства -) Почтение - да, поклонение - да, вера, быть может только как внутреннее тождество этим понятиям.


Так мы верим (допускаем такую возможность) в то, что есть трансмиграция? Или же это наш теперишний опыт - прямое знание перерождений живых существ?
Если прямое знание, тогда, согласен, для такого человека Буддизм уже не вера.
А вот если у нас нет такого прямого видения и знания, тогда что это будет если не вера (доверие)?

----------


## Skyku

> Где же здесь религия?? В одеждах монахов или алтаре?


Вы меня не слышите  :Smilie: 

одежды и каменные зданья относятся к портному делу и строительному.

----------


## Банзай

Топпер, хорошо сформулировано, да трудно ответить -)
Для меня этого вопрос на существует, каждый раз когда человек задается таковым, он наносит удар топором по всему тому наслоению мыслеобразов, что скопилось с безначальных времен.
Для меня лично размышлять над подобным вопросом - прямая потеря времени, уж извините если кого обидел. Прямого знания, разумеется, нет, но нет и нужды в догадках, версиях, размышления а-ля Моуди.
Все идет как идет, восходит солнце и роса покидает траву, стремнина не делится на то и это, струи и воду, блики и брызги.
Созерцайте стремнину, станьте стремниной, разделите с ней бытие-время, как бы грубо не звучали эти пустые слова.
Побить десятые в дроби можно только сотыми, сотые же бессильны против тысячных и так далее. Версии и мысли могут плодиться, умирать, рождаться и снова плодиться, уступая друг другу пространство ума подобно этносам, блуждающим по континентам, подобно огням в углях, облакам и птицам.
Вот эта свобода ума и есть истинная цель, сострадание - следствие и причина.
Так откуда же вы пришли?

----------


## Топпер

Всё это здорово, что вы написали.  Но немного не по делу. И вот почему:
Задали совершенно конкретный, двойственный, можно сказать, вопрос. Вопрос полностью с т.з. относитлеьной, мирской истины: "чем вы считаете Буддизм: религией или нет"
Это всё-равно, что спросить вас: кто вы мужчина или женщина.

И ответ, насколько я понимаю, хотят получить столь же простой, понятный и очевидный. Вот и вся хитрость.
Здесь от нас не требуют выяснить "кто "я" или "что есть хлопок одной ладонью".

----------


## Ersh

Для того, чтобы сказать, является ли буддизм религией, нужно привести четкое и недвусмысленное определение, что такое религия. Тогда можно будет проверить по критериям, соответствует ли буддизм этим критериям.

----------


## Банзай

Или спросить например: кого ты больше любишь, папу или маму?
Есть по этому поводу и анекдот, но снова не слишком приличный -)
Опять же черно-белая логика разбавлена возможностью ответа №3, может не все так категорично, Топпер? -)
Вопрос "кто я" неотделимы от любого другого, каждый раз задаваясь вопросом о Дхарме фоном, соновой присутствует и он.

----------


## Топпер

> Опять же черно-белая логика разбавлена возможностью ответа №3, может не все так категорично, Топпер? -)


Странно, почему в моих сообщениях видят категоричность?  :Smilie:  Притом, именно дзеновцы. 
Никакой категоричности. Просто не люблю мудрствовать там где это не нужно.

----------


## Банзай

Вот и я не понимаю, чего это они все? -)
Мудрствования не вижу, может быть просто нашел не те слова?
Сложный инструмент русский язык, а другого нет.  -)

----------


## Skyku

> и недвусмысленное определение


Не получится  :Smilie:  Потому что религии как раз и не являются четкими и недвусмыленными в своих постулатах  :Smilie: 

И практически любое определение религии может забраковано по этому признаку: дву(много)смысленное.

Это как попросить показать дзен :d

----------


## Skyku

И еще, сугубо из личного опыта.

Практически любой протестант возмутится, когда его веру назовут религией.
И забухтит: это католицизм, православие, ислам и буддизм религии! А моя - нет!!

(
Материал из Википедии — свободной энциклопедии

Рели́гия (от лат. religare — быть соединённым с чем-то; воссоединять, в смысле восстановления разорванной связи) — система миропредставления, основанная на том, что человек ощущает некую связь со всебытием, высшим всесосуществованием, имеющим системность и организованность. Природа организации может не иметь точного определения: быть некой силой (духи природы, высший разум) или быть определённой нематериальной личностью (Бог, Эллохим, Аллах, Будда, Кришна). Основы религиозных представлений как правило записаны в священных книгах, по убеждению сторонников религии продиктованных непосредственно богом. Большинство религий поддерживаются профессиональными священослужителями. Религия опирается на веру, а не на данные, проверяемые научным экспериментом.

Портал:Религия
)

Банзай, объясните мне разницу между паранирваной и просто смертью  :Smilie: 
Я вот паранирваны никакой не видел, а смерть доводилось.
Вот и принц Гаутама, буддой назвался а помер как все обычные люди.
Так, Банзай?

----------


## Skyku

Посмотрел украинский раздел Википедии.

Там еще однозначней:

Матеріал з Вікіпедії — вільної енциклопедії. 

Релігія (від лат. religio – зв'язок) - віра в існування надприродних - персоніфікованих чи ні - сил, що супроводжується переконанням у здатності цих сил або сили (Бога, богів, Абсолюту, Космосу і т.п.) впливати на Всесвіт та на долю людей. *Ця віра відбивається в думках, відчуттях і волі людини, включає в себе певний етичний кодекс, виражається в певному способі поведінки та/або ритуалах, за допомогою яких людина шукає схвалення* та прихильності Бога або богів. За визначенням католицького теолога Ганса Кюнґа, *релігія є соціально-індивідуально реалізованим, втіленим в традиції та спільноті відношенням до чогось, що перевищує або охоплює людину та її світ, - до якоїсь, як би її не розуміли, найвищої правдивої дійсності (Абсолютне, Бог, Нірвана)*; на відміну від філософії, в релігії йдеться про слово та шлях спасіння.[/B]

Перевод подчеркнутого:
...влиять на Вселенную и судьбы людей...
...с помощью которых человек ищет одобрения... (_S: благие поступки_)
...наивысшей истинной действительности...
...в религии идет речь про слово и путь спасения...

Итак, дзен не религия?

----------


## Банзай

Банзай, объясните мне разницу между паранирваной и просто смертью 
Я вот паранирваны никакой не видел, а смерть доводилось.
Вот и принц Гаутама, буддой назвался а помер как все обычные люди.
Так, Банзай?
----------------------------------------------------
А я не испытывал ни одного, ни другого, вот доведется - поделюсь.
Скай, меня вовсе не увлекает идея бессмертия, райских кущ, которые мне отвалят за то и это. Мало заботят сами размышления, версии, указания.
Привык работать спонтанно, без планирования, на интуиции, кураже, на личном .. не мой вопрос, вот и все.
Религия - не религия - тумблерное мышление, никому не в обиду.
Так же как в каждом инь прячется янь и наоборот, коли разговор пошел о мужчинах и женщинах.

----------


## Skyku

> А я не испытывал ни одного, ни другого, вот доведется - поделюсь.


То есть не только в паранирвану, а и в смерть не верите?
Или верите что не умрете?




> Скай, меня вовсе не увлекает идея бессмертия, райских кущ, которые мне отвалят за то и это.


А не имеет значения что увлекает лично Вас  :Smilie: 
говорится о том есть такие идеи в учении или нет.




> Так же как в каждом инь прячется янь и наоборот, коли разговор пошел о мужчинах и женщинах.


Это конечно, все дхаммы пусты  :Wink: 




> Религия - не религия - тумблерное мышление, никому не в обиду.


Да все в порядке, никаких обид, пустое на пустое обижаться не может  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Да все в порядке, никаких обид, пустое на пустое обижаться не может


 :Smilie:  
Диакон Кураев как-то по ТВ сослался на батюшку Охлобыстина, который написал, что христиане с буддистами здороваться не должны, так как в соответствии с буддийским учением буддистов не существует.

----------


## Топпер

> в соответствии с буддийским учением буддистов не существует.


А мужики то не знают  :Frown:

----------


## Skyku

> так как в соответствии с буддийским учением буддистов не существует


Он неправ, буддийского учения тоже не существует.

Если бы существовало, то можно было бы его идентифицировать. 

А так как "Привык работать спонтанно, без планирования, на интуиции, кураже, на личном .." то вот и учения никакого нет.

----------


## Топпер

> Так же как в каждом инь прячется янь и наоборот, коли разговор пошел о мужчинах и женщинах.


Прясится. Разве ж кто спорит. Но в паспорте стоит либо мужчина либо женщина  :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

То есть не только в паранирвану, а и в смерть не верите?
Или верите что не умрете?
-------------------------------------------------------
Да не мои это вопросы или, скажем так, вопросы не моей веры.
Мне не важно что будет со мной согласно той или иной книге, нет нужды говорить "верю" или "не верю" Бардо Тхедол.
Все это никак не пересекается с моей практикой, понимаете?

А не имеет значения что увлекает лично Вас 
говорится о том есть такие идеи в учении или нет.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
За Учение говорит не буду, а в сото таких идей нет.
По крайней мере мне не приходилось читать такого, разве что в притчах.

----------


## Банзай

Топпер, если именно это важно, то спешу отметить: мужчина.

А так как "Привык работать спонтанно, без планирования, на интуиции, кураже, на личном .." то вот и учения никакого нет.
------------------------------------------------
Ну да, после квадратно-гнездовой трактовки Книги, у вас вряд ли переменилось отношение. Я же говорю накиньте сетку на поток, на стремнину, на облако, навяжите име то и иное.
Не надо чтобы искрилось, надо чтобы записать в ту или иную категорию.
"м" или "ж", "религия", "не религия", "длинное", "короткое", "браунинг", "наган".
Вот в таком, распланированном, расщепленном, расфасованном, уложенном правильно мире и жить хорошо и жить лепо.
А то, что несвобода ничего, мы после наверстаем, вот приедет барин ..
Да, надо обязательно посадить на цепь определенчества тех. кто видит тональности, ибо они опасны и непеленгуются в сеть привычных мыслециклов.
Самый добрый способ "Учения на тебя нет!".
Видали и такое ..

----------


## Топпер

Ничего, честно говоря, не понял. Что заквадратно-гнездовая трактовка? Какой книги  :Smilie: 



> Топпер, если именно это важно, то спешу отметить: мужчина.


Теперь шаг номер два в том же направлении: религия или нет Буддим? (да, нет, затрудняюсь сказать) Вот той же манерой,что про мужчину и женщину,  без всяких сеток на облаках  :Smilie: 



> Да, надо обязательно посадить на цепь определенчества тех. кто видит тональности, ибо они опасны и непеленгуются в сеть привычных мыслециклов.
> Самый добрый способ "Учения на тебя нет!".


Вы  дали хорошее определение. Именно это и требуется в опросе. (Опрос на то  и опрос, что люди присоединяются к одному из пунктов). Если вас не устраивают пункты предложенные автором, вы можете просто не голосовать. Я вообще не пойму о чём 4 листа накидали.

----------


## woltang

> И ответ, насколько я понимаю, хотят получить столь же простой, понятный и очевидный. Вот и вся хитрость.
> Здесь от нас не требуют выяснить "кто "я" или "что есть хлопок одной ладонью".
> (раз)


   извините,  что не так ( и другое мнение чем у вас). спасибо за пояснение.
  можно сесть ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Да не мои это вопросы или, скажем так, вопросы не моей веры.


Так мы и не говорим о банзайстве. Мы говорим о буддизме, и в частности его варианте чань(дзен).

Конечно можно поговорить о и банзайстве. И выяснить, является ли это учение религией или нет.




> За Учение говорит не буду, а в сото таких идей нет.


То есть в сото нет учения ни о карме, ни о сансаре с нирваной, ни о пути выхода?




> Вот в таком, распланированном, расщепленном, расфасованном, уложенном правильно мире и жить хорошо и жить лепо.


А Вы хотите воду замутить, чтобы оказаться мастером по ловле в ней?

Не имел бы памяти о Вас по этому форуму, подумал бы:
Очередной революционер который отождествляет дзен с хаосом.

А так просто невинное банзайство  :Smilie:  Дело хозяйское, к интеллектуальному осмыслению  (чем и является религиоведение) буддизма и дзен отношения не имеющее.

----------


## Skyku

Выделено то что подпадает под черты религии, на которые указывал выше:

ДЗЭН (яп., кит. — чань от санскр. дхьяна, т. е. "медитация") — одна из наиб. влият. будд. школ в Японии. Согласно традиции, это учение пришло из Индии, но в действительности оно возникло в Китае в нач. 6 в. н. э., впитав в себя элементы многих будд. направлений; мадхьямиков, йогачаров, Хуаянь-цзун; несомненно, нек-рое влияние на идеи чань оказал даосизм. *Д. признает реальность феноменального мира, но воспринимает его как неистинный. иллюзорный*, "ничто" (му). Только при помощи медитации *можно постичь свою изначальную природу, к-рая есть не что иное, как "сущность будды" (буссё). достичь пробуждения (сатори) и после этого постичь истинную природу вещей, увидеть их сокровенную суть и осознать свою причастность ко всему сущему*. Большое внимание уделяется в Д. проблемам психотренинга, для чего используются прежде всего практики дзадзэн и коан. Из учения Хуаянь Д. позаимствовал идею о тотальной взаимосвязи общего и частного, что выражается принципом "все в одном, одно во всем". *Д. не признает существования вселенского Будды, считается, что он наличествует в каждом индивидууме, к-рый в свою очередь тождествен абсолюту и является вместилищем неогранич. возможностей.* Существование в мире каких-либо принцип. оппозиций есть фикция, порождение "замутненного" сознания. В действительности же между субъектом и объектом, нирваной и сансарой, жизнью и смертью, знанием и невежеством не существует никакой разницы. "Пробужденное" сознание приравнивается к "безмыслию" (мунэн), а *мир предстает для него недвойственным (фуни).*
...
(_а это возможно и не о банзайстве, но о достаточно распространенном_)
В 20 в. благодаря усилиям прежде всего Д. Судзуки (1870-1966) Д. стал достоянием зап. культуры. Многие зап. философы, теологи, писатели, художники, психиатры, музыканты проявляли интерес к Д. и пытались приспособить его идеи к собств. творчеству. Отголоски Д. можно обнаружить в произведениях Г. Гессе, Дж. Сэлинджера, Дж. Керуака, в поэзии Г. Снайдера и А. Гинсберга, в живописи В. Ван Гога и А. Матисса, в музыке Г. Малера и Дж. Кейджа, в философии А. Швейцера, в трудах по психологии К. Г. Юнга и Э. Фромма. В 60-х гг. *"дзэнский бум"* охватил многие америк. ун-ты и *придал опред. окраску движению битников*.
(А. М. Кабанов http://www.tibet.ru/encyclopedia/d/)

Таким образом, восстановление связи, что человека с богом, что устранение недвойственности напрямую относятся к смысла термина религия.

И полностью согласен, дзен-бум(бам, трям), битники, хиппи, к религии не имеют отношения.

----------


## Банзай

Топпер, пост был адресован Скаю, он знает какая Книга.
По поводу "да, да, нет, да" .. укусите пулю, Топпер, поймайте зубами как пес муху. 

В Новороссе видел как-то раз, человек выгуливал молодого пса, быть может первый раз тот видел море. Человек бросал камешки в море, пес обученный приность выброшенное бросался доставать его из воды, но терял из вида, как только камень иссчезал в прибое.
Пес сердился, лаял на море и тяпал зубами волну, фыркал от соли и вновь раз за разом бросался за целью.
Неужели вы хотите чтобы я принес вам этот камень?

Топпер, дорогой, кто вы?

----------


## Skyku

Банзай, речь то в теме не о камне, а о воде  :Smilie: 

интеллектуальное постижение в любой религии (если она религия) вторично.
это то ее и отличает от других видов познания  :Smilie: 

Своими постингами Вы как раз и демонстируете это отличие  :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

СкайКу, каждый человек имеет то или иное понимание Учения.
Чистое понимание имеют реализованные мастера.
С этой точки зрения банзайство это лишь особенность моего омрачения, а скайкизм - особенность вашего. Впрочем, если вам охота поковыряться в моих кишках, охотно предоставлю их в изучение.
Может быть вы найдете схожих паразитов и помимо уязвления Банзай полечите заодно и СкайКу.
Попытка привести "правильный", книжный ответ не имеет смысла, мы ведь не цитатами общаемся, правда? 
По крайней мере те, кто способен самостоятельно мыслить.

О сото лучше просто узнать из трудов Догэна дзэндзи, книги в широкой продаже, вам вполне по силам их отыскать.

Я не вижу грязной воды, рассматриваемый, вода по определению чиста, грязной, цветущей, стоячей или проточной ее делает наш ум.
Вы видите муть, стоит всмотреться что внутри вас создает муть, в восприятии чужих воззрений. Если же у вас есть подтвержденная информация о том, что в практике сото, в дзадзэн присутствуют вышеозначенные понятия и методы, то поделитесь пожалуйста, мне будет очень интересно их изучить.


К разности восприятия Учения теми или иными, могу добавить преинтереснейший факт, даже наши Учителя и воспринимают и проводят Учение по-разному. Так существует дзэн Банкея, дзэн Хакуина, дзэн Обаку.
Вы отказываете мне в возможности собственного понимания исходя из погон или по какой-то другой прчине?

А вообще спасибо за судейство, колпак и нарукавники вам очень к лицу .. тому самому, которое "- к Чань" -)

----------


## Топпер

Ой, Банзай, ну я уже даже не знаю, как объяснить.
Вот представьте: я - миллиционер. Задерживаю вас и  спрашиваю есть ли у вас российское гражданство. И, что вы в ответ будете мне рассказывать про волну и камень?  :Smilie:  Или спросите меня в это время: "какое гражданство у твоего Будды внутри"?
 Дуаю, что вы дадите более уместный в таких случаях ответ: "Да, российское гражданство есть" или "нет" при его отсутствии. Ибо, в противном случае, я применю  приём в стиле наставников дзен. Называется "сажание в обезьянник" или  "дубиной по спине"
Вот, примерно об этом и спрашивают в теме. Ещё раз подчёркиваю, спрашивают не с точки зрения Будды, не с т.з. истины абсолютной, а с обычной, бытовой, можно сказать, точки зрения.

----------


## Банзай

Совсем недавно мне довелось расстаться, как вы понимаете, не по своей воле со всеми документами. Было это ни где-нибудь, а в стольном городе Москва -)
Поскольку заполучить их из пространства не представлялось реальным, мне воизбежание недоразумений пришлось посетить отделение транспортной милиции на станции Рижской.
Топпер, вы же понимаете, что прийти просто так, без никаких документов и попросить временное удостоверение означет если не 15 суток, то как минимум задержание до выяснения личности.

Ваш покорный слуга не счел нужным говорить с милицией о Дхарме, понимаемой лицомечему-тотам, проводя вполне естественные аналогии с протестантизмом, он просто объяснил господам офицерам причины поражения сборной Англии на прошедшем недавно мундиале.
Равно затронули Италию, Португалию и Францию, если угодно.
Итог: документ получен, время не потеряно.
А несколько лет назад пришлось выпутывать товарища, известного на тот момент практика Дальма са, не имеющего прописки и гражданства.
Верите ли, пришлось петь "офицеры, россияне" и .. мой товарищ был отпущен.
Судя по вашим взглядам, я должен был и там и тут быть юристом, однако, боюсь предположить что бы это повлекло -)
Возможно рассматриваемый СкайКу снова обзовет это водой, но что за дело?
Действенный метод приемлем к приминению, книжный к прочтению -)

К чему я все это пишу? Может быть вы приведете иной пример? -)

У меня нет ни абсолютной, ни бытовой, голос в третьей корзине, "я так думаю"! -)

----------


## Skyku

Последняя страница мне напомнила одну известную историю.

Там где один пихал другому под нос апельсин, и вопрошал - "Что это!?"

Топпер, Банзай что, не видел апельсинов?

----------


## Банзай

Да Банзай их просто ест. -)
Ну а вы поспорьте о размерах, происхождении, составе, разложите их в разные корзины и повесьте бирочки.
Занятие, несомненно, благородное, хотя и пустое -)
Когда же не просто будете "лицом к корзине", а надумаете покушать, не стесняйтесь, апельсинов хватит на всех -)

----------


## Топпер

> У меня нет ни абсолютной, ни бытовой, голос в третьей корзине, "я так думаю"! -)


Ну если есть "я"так думаю" - то это относительная истина  :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, Банзай что, не видел апельсинов?


Он просто не умеет их готовить  :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Нет, Топпер, этоснова корзина -)
Истина это истина, а "я так думаю" это слова Фрунзика Мкртчана -)
Это текущее мнение, которое нет нужды запихивать в столбняковые параграфы или манускрипты, дышите свободнее, воздуха как и апельсинов хватит на всех -)

----------


## Skyku

> Да Банзай их просто ест. -)
> ...
> Занятие, несомненно, благородное, хотя и пустое -)


В унитазе тоже не найдете следов апельсина  :Smilie: 




> Ну а вы поспорьте о размерах, происхождении,


Ну почему б не покалякать садоводам-любителям  :Smilie: 

А то сунешься в апельсиновую рощу, и будешь кислые яблоки кушать.
С видом - какие вкусные апельсины!




> Ну если есть "я"так думаю" - то это относительная истина


Я бы сказал - сугубо субъективная  :Smilie: 




> Он просто не умеет их готовить


И ест что предлагают, не глядя на бирочки. 
Бывает  :Smilie: 




> дышите свободнее, воздуха как и апельсинов хватит на всех


Воздух в Токио и в Гималаях один и тот же?

----------


## Топпер

> Истина это истина, а "я так думаю" это слова Фрунзика Мкртчана -)


Пока есть "я" - это относительная истина. Привязка к "я" - один из видов ложного воззрения.

----------


## Банзай

Топпер, это, разумеется мощно свистнуто -)
Сообщите это теперь Фрунзику -)
Осталось выяснить ктоже проголосовал в соответствующем окне?-)

СкайКу, это кому что ближе, кому рощи, а кому поиски в унитазе, вы, разумеется вольны быть и тем и другим, удачи! -)

И ест что предлагают, не глядя на бирочки. 
Бывает 
------------------------------------------------------
И здесь вы, несомненно правы, вполне даже можно позавидовать осведомленности -) 
Только вот неувязка, 9 лет хождения по религиям, затем три года чтения буддийской литературы, затем три года практики и только после принятие Прибежища, далее по тексту.
Были моменты классификаций, сопоставлений, были моменты "лицом туда-то" -)
А сейчас вот апельсины! -)
Вне корзин, прямо с дерева, кайф-то какой, СкайКу!
Присоединяйтесь! -))))

----------


## Skyku

> Вне корзин, прямо с дерева, кайф-то какой, СкайКу!


Это пройдет  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

****Топпер, это, разумеется мощно свистнуто -)****

Как грится: "Спасибо Будде за любезно предоставленные истины"

****Сообщите это теперь Фрунзику -)****

А он разве ещё жив?

----------


## Борис

//Ещё раз подчёркиваю, спрашивают не с точки зрения Будды, не с т.з. истины абсолютной, а с обычной, бытовой, можно сказать, точки зрения.//

Топпер, ну как тут вообще можно с бытовой точки зрения судить? А если уж судить, то от контекста зависит. 

Чтоб не шокировать соседку тетю Машу - нет, это не религия. 

В споре на Курятнике - да, религия. 

А в Дальмасе - просто помедитировать и чайку попить, посвятив все заслуги ЖС, и никаких тебе религия-не религия...  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, ну как тут вообще можно с бытовой точки зрения судить? А если уж судить, то от контекста зависит.


Я так понимаю, что у подобных вопросов контекст религиоведческий.
Потому, как самим буддистам действительно всё-равно чем считать Дхамму.

----------


## Борис

Перенесу-ка я в Межбуддийский и эту тему...

----------


## Skyku

> Топпер, ну как тут вообще можно с бытовой точки зрения судить?


Примерно так же, как говорим мы на русском языке.
Мало того, на этом же языке говорим и в магазине, и в транспорте.
На этом же языке читаем вывески.
Причем раз понимаем, и нас понимают, то язык этот отражает некие объективные (не зависящие от субъекта) феномены.

Я вот вчерась в "Электроленде" микроволновку видел. С большой этикеткой Zen Style. Отличие ее от остальных: блок управления не виден, спрятан по дверцей на всю лицевую часть.

И мне понятно, что к дзен эта микроволновка не имеет никакого отношения.
Но и понятно почему производитель так обозначил ее стиль: считается что дзен прост и минималистичен в средствах. И нестандартен, ведь режим нужно выбирать с открытой дверцей, потом закрыть, и нажать одну из трех доступных кнопок - Старт (а не как обычно - закрыл дверцу и устанавливаешь режим)

Так вот идти и требовать от продавцов снять с нее эту ложь, писать петиции производителю, а также в ООН, об обмане - это тыкать под нос апельсин и вопрошать: "Что это?"
Да "Zen Style" - это.

И так и с термином религия.
У буддизма четкий "Religion Style"

----------


## Ges

Недавно услышал от учителя (была общая лекция по тибетскому буддизму), вопрос из зала был –сабж, Буддизм это Религия?. Ответ (в моем вольном переводе) - Если бы Будда узнал что Учение которому он учит назовут Религией, он сильно удивился бы. потом добавил- Конечно же сейчас Буддизм имеет все атрибуты Религии.

----------

